# Elyria, OH - Chief #313 WYM Missing EYe



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Licking County Animal Shelter Online - Detail

Looks like a pb white to me


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is not Elyria,Ohio as the post says on the title.
The Licking County Animal Shelter is in Heath,Ohio.
544 Dog Leg Road
Heath, Ohio 43055
(740)349-6562544


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Licking County Animal Shelter Online - Detail

Definitely a WGSD and not a husky. 

If the link doesn't work for you then do a search. He was still there but the original link wasn't working.


----------



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

Heard this baby has been rescued


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

This is not for sure...I am getting it confirmed today.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I would say NOT, just seen this tonight............ 

Chief Needs URGENT ADOPTION RESCUE

Not sure what help I can offer, but 30 mins from this shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

we were told he went to rescue....but we don't know where or which one.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Went to a local rescue there.


----------

